# How do I close my account?



## bigtrees (Nov 9, 2008)

I would like to have my account closed on engineerboards.com. How do I go about doing this? I had e-mailed a couple of the moderators before and no one got back to me.


----------



## DVINNY (Nov 9, 2008)

I didn't close yours out last time, and you decided to come back.

See, if I'd have closed it, then you wouldn't be able to do that.

If you really don't want to visit anymore, just log out.


----------



## bigtrees (Nov 9, 2008)

DVINNY said:


> I didn't close yours out last time, and you decided to come back.
> See, if I'd have closed it, then you wouldn't be able to do that.
> 
> If you really don't want to visit anymore, just log out.


I requested my account be closed.

Please do so as I requested.


----------



## cement (Nov 9, 2008)

what a knucklehead.


----------



## DVINNY (Nov 9, 2008)

When do you want it closed?


----------



## IlPadrino (Nov 10, 2008)

DVINNY said:


> When do you want it closed?


Wait... why close it? I'd gladly buy it for $0.38. It's just that given the troubles of our economy lately, it seems frivolous to just throw away a good account. Shouldn't we be recycling?

Seriously... $0.38 payable by paypal.


----------



## DVINNY (Nov 10, 2008)

$0.38?

Do I hear a $0.40 ?


----------



## roadwreck (Nov 10, 2008)

What happened to $0.39? This auction is to rich for my blood if we are going to be jumping up by two cents at a time.


----------



## DVINNY (Nov 10, 2008)

Do I hear $0.40 ?

from the non-cheapskates


----------



## Flyer_PE (Nov 10, 2008)

I'd run up the price but I always get stuck as high bidder when I play that game. Way too rich for me.


----------



## IlPadrino (Nov 10, 2008)

DVINNY said:


> Do I hear $0.40 ?
> 
> from the non-cheapskates


$0.40!

Wait... wasn't I the guy that bid $0.38?


----------



## DVINNY (Nov 10, 2008)

too late.

I've got a $0.40

do I hear a $0.42?


----------



## MA_PE (Nov 10, 2008)

FIDDY CENT!!!!


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Nov 10, 2008)

MA must have gotten a raise! He's spending like a drunk sailor!


----------



## DVINNY (Nov 10, 2008)

I hear da' FIDDY CENT,

do I hear a SIX O?

do I hear a SIX O?


----------



## benbo (Nov 10, 2008)

I say re-package all the closed accounts, consolidate them, and sell them as derivatives on the open market.


----------



## DVINNY (Nov 10, 2008)

but the management fee would be higher than our current projected revenue.

Do I hear a SIX O?


----------



## MA_PE (Nov 10, 2008)

I say deep six bigtrees


----------



## cement (Nov 10, 2008)

51 here


----------



## Dark Knight (Nov 10, 2008)

I am sorry to rain in your parade guys but I think you are overpaying. I would not pay a cent for this bigtrees' account. He can keep it, make a nice roll and stick it on his candy arrs.

Sorry...I am not in the mood to take BS


----------



## Supe (Nov 10, 2008)

I say take the account, give it to someone off the street, and let them mortgage it for $1.00. No need to do run a credit check to see if they can pay it, because the account will surely appreciate in value anyways.


----------



## Jennifer (Nov 10, 2008)

what's with all the veggies in the profile pics?


----------



## roadwreck (Nov 10, 2008)

Jennifer said:


> what's with all the veggies in the profile pics?


we needed more fiber in our diets.


----------



## snickerd3 (Nov 10, 2008)

Jennifer said:


> what's with all the veggies in the profile pics?


Dleg started it with his cuccumber this weekend. Although a cuccumber had seeds so doesn't that technically make it a fruit?


----------



## Jennifer (Nov 10, 2008)

True...tomatoes are fruit too by that rationalle. My bad! 

I guess that's what I get for going out of town for the weekend, fruits and veggies!


----------



## maryannette (Nov 10, 2008)

Things around here seem to take on a life of their own. Once somebody starts something, it's like an epidemic.

So, are you a fruit or vegetable?


----------



## Jennifer (Nov 10, 2008)

I think I'm definately a fruit!


----------



## cement (Nov 10, 2008)

If vegtables don't have seeds, how do they reproduce?

and what is thier purpose?


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Nov 10, 2008)

cement said:


> If vegtables don't have seeds, how do they reproduce?
> and what is thier purpose?


Their purpose is to gross out children. Especially rutebegas.


----------



## Jennifer (Nov 10, 2008)

Capt Worley PE said:


> Their purpose is to gross out children. Especially rutebegas.


and brussel sprouts.


----------



## snickerd3 (Nov 10, 2008)

Jennifer said:


> and brussel sprouts.


what's wrong with brussel sprouts...they are just mini cabbages.

Rutebaga however is nasty...not sure why it is coated in wax.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Nov 10, 2008)

To keep the nastiness nice and fresh?


----------



## DVINNY (Nov 10, 2008)

I'm not big on veggies, but they are a necessary evil


----------



## cement (Nov 10, 2008)

btw, thems some fine looking parsnips


----------



## snickerd3 (Nov 10, 2008)

cement said:


> btw, thems some fine looking parsnips


Those are parsnips...I thought they were mutant carrots


----------



## Jennifer (Nov 10, 2008)

snickerd3 said:


> what's wrong with brussel sprouts...they are just mini cabbages.Rutebaga however is nasty...not sure why it is coated in wax.


they might be mini cabbages, but they are NASTY mini cabbages. Yuck! And...I'm not a picky eater.


----------



## DVINNY (Nov 10, 2008)

cement said:


> btw, thems some fine looking parsnips


why thank you.

nice of you to notice


----------



## Chucktown PE (Nov 10, 2008)

DVINNY said:


> I'm not big on veggies, but they are a necessary evil


What the fuck is a parsnip?


----------



## cement (Nov 10, 2008)

kinda like a carrot. you should try one!


----------



## benbo (Nov 10, 2008)

cement said:


> kinda like a carrot. you should try one!


I'll take the one on the left please. That's MY left as I look at them, just to avoid any misunderstandings.


----------



## snickerd3 (Nov 10, 2008)

benbo said:


> I'll take the one on the left please. That's MY left as I look at them, just to avoid any misunderstandings.


:lmao:


----------



## MechGuy (Nov 10, 2008)

snickerd3 said:


> :lmao:


This post took an interesting turn...

I've been trying to upload a photo for the longest time and I can never get it to work... too complex for this engineer!


----------



## EM_PS (Nov 10, 2008)

^ yes, in all seriousness, we lost a dear esteemed colleague to our whacky little world -

ps, stand clear of the door as he goes thru it!


----------



## Dleg (Nov 10, 2008)

What kind of fruit grows on big trees?

That's what I want to know.


----------



## DVINNY (Nov 10, 2008)

^^ Good question


----------



## cement (Nov 11, 2008)

Dleg said:


> What kind of fruit grows on big trees?
> That's what I want to know.


nuts


----------



## TXengrChickPE (Nov 11, 2008)

^ nah, I don't think he actually has any...


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Nov 11, 2008)

Jennifer said:


> I think I'm definately a fruit!


That's what DV has been saying for years.



Capt Worley PE said:


> Their purpose is to gross out children. Especially rutebegas.


I love rutabegas in soups and stews. Do NOT speak badly about them on my watch.

f'tards?



Chucktown PE said:


> What the fuck is a parsnip?


Living under a culinary rock I see. Parsnips. Parsnips are pretty good, but turnips totally kick ass.


----------



## DVINNY (Nov 11, 2008)

VTEnviro said:


> That's what DV has been saying for years.


ZING!!!

:smileyballs:


----------



## testee (Nov 11, 2008)

I was going to makea crack about kumquats, but I think I'll hold my tounge.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Nov 12, 2008)

DVINNY said:


> ZING!!!
> :smileyballs:


I know you'd do the same for me!!


----------



## MA_PE (Nov 12, 2008)

VTEnviro said:


> I know you'd do the same for me!!


----------



## Chucktown PE (Nov 12, 2008)

VTEnviro said:


> Living under a culinary rock I see. Parsnips. Parsnips are pretty good, but turnips totally kick ass.


Actually I was quoting the Chapelle show. It was the skit where they did "Trading Spouses" with a black family and a white family. F-ing hilarious. Chapelle was playing the white dad and said he was cooking parsnips and then the black mom says "What the fuck is a parsnip?"


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Nov 12, 2008)

Got it, my bad. I love that show.


----------

